# FINALLY! American Red Snapper & Gag Grouper season opens



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

June 1, 2021, the first Florida Fisherman ll, Flying HUB, American Red Snapper/Gag Grouper trip of the season.
The 2021 red snapper fishing season for vessels with federal for-hire reef fish permits is 63 days in federal waters of the Gulf of Mexico (Gulf). 

*The season for federally permitted for-hire vessels will begin at 12:01 a.m., local time, on June 1, 2021, and will close at 12:01 a.m., local time, on August 3, 2021.*
*Gag Grouper seasons runs from June 1 until December 31.*

2020 was a fantastic year for both American Red Snapper and Gag Grouper:



The Florida Fisherman ll 39/44 hour trips stuffed-the-boxes on virtually every trip. The Flying HUB is so fast it can fish the same areas the Florida fishes on a 12 hour 'EXTREME' trip. 

Will 2021 start out as good as 2020? 

Join us as we find out together.

First up:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

In this deeper water even the Mangrove Snapper are huge. But there is a problem. It's almost impossible to get our baits past the much more aggressive American Reds:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Will 2021 start out as good as 2020? 

Well!







No video on this trip. Take a look at a June 2020 catch:















Wishing everyone will stuff-the boxes. 

Please share your monster catches.


----------

